# Time off work - excuse needed



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello all looking for suggestions please.

I started a new part-time job a month ago and have decided not to tell them about my forthcoming FET. They run things on an almost skeleton staff relying on people to do overtime to cover holidays and sickness and tbh I'm finding it all a bit stressful. On Saturday (our busiest day) I worked my 10 hour shift and only managed to get one 20 min break during this time as we were so stretched and I was trying to do 2 people's jobs. There's no way I'm willing to do that in the week after my FET but I also know it won't go down well if I'm off for an 'elective' procedure.

I'm almost at the point of handing in my notice so I don't have to deal with it all but I do need this job at least for another few months as we're saving up for private tx if our final nhs go doesn't work.

So I've decided to get my GP to sign me off for a gynae procedure to cover the transfer and the first week of the 2WW. I should know 5 days before transfer what date it'll be so I'm hoping it'll be believable for me to tell work then that I need to have a gynae op on xx date and will be off for a week. I don't _think_ they are allowed to ask for more details but I'd like to have a believable story at hand if needed - I'm thinking possibly a D&C or laparotomy. Would either explain away the short notice I give them though? And would they warrant a week off afterwards?

Any suggestions or advice would go down very well at the moment


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 21, 2010)

I had a laparoscopy for endometriosis and had 2 weeks off but felt ok after a week. Also people have endo operations even if not ttc.
Hth


----------



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi,

Sorry I don't have any suggestions but just wanted to say that I was in a similiar situation to you working hard & trying to do too many jobs at once due to lack of staff so I made a very hard decision to resign from my full time job of 5 years. I was under so much stress & didn't want  to tell my managemant team about my treatment as they were really untrustworthy & unflexible about time off. 

I wish you all the best


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

could you not take the time as annual leave? then you wouldn't have to tell them anything.


----------



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you girls.

Galadriel - thank you so much, that could well be my excuse then if anyone asks for more details.

Lucylou - Sounds just like my place.  Me and DH have already decided that I'll be handing in my notice before my next fresh tx if this FET doesn't work as there's no way I'd be able to juggle injections, scans, EC and 2WW with work and not get very stressed.  I know another FF lady who is currently 20+ weeks pregnant on her 3rd ivf after quitting her stressful job - hope you get the same results too   

Boomarang - that was my initial idea but I can't be certain when transfer will take place, I've never had a FET before so have no idea how well I'll respond to the HRT drugs...sods law would be that I book the wrong week off and they don't let me change it.

Good luck to you all where ever you are in your tx journeys, I'm sure we'll all get there eventually


----------



## Scrummy (May 9, 2011)

HI 

I would not say laparotomy as recovery time is 4-6 weeks i was in hospital for nearly a week alone.

Good luck


----------

